# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¿Quieres un Vademécum Agrario ¡¡¡GRATIS!!!?

## Bruno Cillóniz

AgroFórum invita a todos los interesados a participar del sorteo de 1 *"VADEMECUM AGRARIO" (9na Edición)*, donde podrán encontrar: 
- Directorio de empresas participantes
- Índice de Productos Agrícolas por Empresa
- Índice de Ingrediente Activo y Nombre Comercial
- Diccionario de Productos Agrícolas
- Índice de semillas de Hortalizas y Plantines por Empresa
- Primeros Auxilios
- Reglamento de Plaguicidas
- Tipos de Formulación
- Separata de Agronegocios Genesis SAC
- Guía de Proveedores 
- Índice de maquinaria, Equipos e Implementos Agrícolas por Empresa
- Índice de maquinaria, Equipos e Implementos Agrícolas por Producto
- Diccionario de Maquinarias, Equipos e Implementos Agrícolas 
Para participar del sorteo, ingresa al siguiente enlace y sigue los pasos que se indican: *SORTEO* *"VADEMECUM AGRARIO"*  *Términos y Condiciones*  - Ser Fan de nuestra página en Facebook.
- Haber ingresado los datos personales que se solicitan.
- El Premio será entregado en Calle Alcanfores #1245, Miraflores. Lima - Perú.
- Si el ganador se encuentra en provincias o fuera del Perú, deberá asumir el costo del envío para que pueda recibir el premio.
- Si el ganador no recoge el premio en un lapso de 30 días calendario, el premio se volverá a sortear entre los demás participantes.
- Fecha del sorteo: 01/05/2014 a las 12:00 p.m.
- Para cualquier duda, escríbanos a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe, o llámenos al 241-4422.  Vademecum Agrario.jpg 
El sorteo se realizará el 01 de mayo, a las 12:00 p.m., con las personas que hayan participado.
Nosotros nos comunicaremos con el ganador vía Facebook ... :First:  
Saludos y gracias por ayudarnos a seguir creciendo como comunidad... :Wave:   *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!*Temas similares: Vademecum para la agricultura orgánica ¿QUIERES SER PRODUCTOR DE SEMILLAS HÍBRIDAS DE EXPORTACION ?...ESTO TE PUEDE INTERESAR Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo SOFTWARE DE RIEGO GRATIS TLALOC Quieres exportar?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Felicitaciones al ganador del sorteo: Abraham Salvador. 
Te esperamos hasta el 30 de mayo en Calle Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores, Lima, para que recojas tu premio. 
Y estén atentos, que pronto estaremos sorteando algunos premios más. 
Muchas gracias a todos los participantes y suerte para la próxima.  Ganador del Sorteo.jpg

----------


## MVilchez

Hola, donde puedo encontrar el vademecum 10ma edición??

----------

antonio.huayanca.gallegos@gmai

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, donde puedo encontrar el vademecum 10ma edición??

 Estimado, el Vademécum lo puedes recoger en Calle Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima. A la espalda del hotel Marriott, pero también hacemos envíos a provincia por S/.30 y dentro de Lima por S/.20. El costo del Vademécum (10ma Edición) es de S/.85.00 inc. IGV. 
Saludos

----------


## raulnacion

> Estimado, el Vademécum lo puedes recoger en Calle Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima. A la espalda del hotel Marriott, pero también hacemos envíos a provincia por S/.30 y dentro de Lima por S/.20. El costo del Vademécum (10ma Edición) es de S/.85.00 inc. IGV. 
> Saludos

 Estimados, para este año 2016, ya cuentan con la edicion 11 de VADEMECUM AGRARIO. 
Espero su respuesta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Raúl, en una o dos semanas debemos estar anunciando la onceava edición del Vademécum Agrario, que ya está imprimiéndose  :Wink: . Saludos.

----------


## raulnacion

Gracias Bruno, espero la confirmación para adquirir 01 ejemplar  :Cool:

----------


## César Eduardo

Por supuesto que sí!
Me interesa mucho.

----------


## Maxpec

Por favor  el indice de vademecum organico

----------

